# ISO Pepperoni Spice Blend recipe



## JustJoel (Mar 29, 2019)

Have you ever wanted to add classic pepperoni flavor to a dish, but didn’t want to actually use pepperoni?

Spice blends are quite popular, it seems. Even the Colonel’s 11 herbs and spices have been somewhat unceremoniously leaked. Cajun spice blend, jerk spice blend, Greek spice blend....  Is there a spice blend inspired by the flavors in pepperoni that I can mix up at home?

I did do a quick google search, but none of the hits really stood out to me.

Looking forward to hearing any suggestions! (A pepperoni spice blend would be very tasty on popcorn, I think!)


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 29, 2019)

The problem with obtaining that "pepperoni flavor" with a simple spice blend is that much of the flavor comes from the curing of the meat.  When I was looking into making my own pepperoni, years ago, I was surprised at how little, in the way of spices was added to many of the recipes!  Unfortunately, I did not have the facilities to cure this type of charcuterie for many months - just couldn't keep the temp.  constant for that long.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2019)

This pepperoni powder recipe caught my eye but I've never tried it.

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/10/pepperoni-powder-recipe.html

Good luck!


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 29, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> This pepperoni powder recipe caught my eye but I've never tried it.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/10/pepperoni-powder-recipe.html
> 
> Good luck!


Interesting! Except this “pepperoni powder” isn’t a spice blend. It’s actually made from pepperoni!


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 29, 2019)

Just google how to make pepperoni, find a recipe you like and use the spice blend..for the  salt I would add some powdered beef soup base..mix it up and there you go..


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 29, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> This pepperoni powder recipe caught my eye but I've never tried it.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/10/pepperoni-powder-recipe.html
> 
> Good luck!


So how many have tapioca maltodextrin in their pantry?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> So how many have tapioca maltodextrin in their pantry?


I'd get some if I wanted to dabble in modernist cuisine.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 30, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> So how many have tapioca maltodextrin in their pantry?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 30, 2019)

*Pepperoni Seasoning* (Click)

*Pepperoni Seasoning*

Also known as: Pepperoni Blend


Origin: USA


Cuisines: Italian, American


Taste Adventures: Ground Pork, Ground Turkey, Ground Beef, Tofu, Eggs, Marinara Sauce, Roasted Vegetables, Chicken, Deviled Eggs, Pizza, Pasta Sauces


Ingredients: Paprika, Organic Garlic, Fennel, Guajillo Chile, Calabrian Chile, Sea Salt, Anise, Red Wine Vinegar Powder (Contains Vinegar, Non-GMO Corn Maltodextrin, Starch), Mustard, Organic Citric Acid


This seasoning is delicious mixed into ground pork, ground turkey or ground beef for the classic, spicy pepperoni flavor. Also try in a marinara sauce for pasta, on tofu or as a rub on chicken. Sprinkle on eggs or roasted vegetables for a zesty kick.

*Purchasing Options*

*Ground*

Net Wt.Container Price
1.3 oz./1/4 Cup Glass Jar $5.49 
2.9 oz./1/2 Cup Glass Jar$9.99


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 30, 2019)

msmofet said:


> *Pepperoni Seasoning* (Click)
> 
> *Pepperoni Seasoning*
> 
> ...


I saw this when I did my quick google search. But _red wine vinegar powder?_ That’s just too out there. And yeah, I don’t have any maltodextrine hanging out either!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 30, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> I saw this when I did my quick google search. But _red wine vinegar powder?_ That’s just too out there. And yeah, I don’t have any maltodextrine hanging out either!


 I have burgundy wine powder and use it in salad dressings etc. it's not bad.




Jansal Valley Wine Powder, Burgundy, 8 Ounce
https://www.amazon.com/Jansal-Valley-Powder-Burgundy-Ounce/dp/B00BV1G7DQ/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=burgundy%2Bwine%2Bpowder&qid=1553981129&s=gateway&sr=8-1&th=1


Why can't I link to a website by clicking the world icon?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> I saw this when I did my quick google search. But _red wine vinegar powder?_ That’s just too out there. And yeah, I don’t have any maltodextrine hanging out either!


I don't think you need maltodextrin for a homemade version.


----------

